# Formatt-Hitech



## gferdinandsen (Aug 22, 2013)

Does anyone know the quality of Formatt-Hitech filters? Does it compare to Lee?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 22, 2013)

I have not used HiTech, but the Lee filters are reportedly better. The Lee are 2mm thick, the HiTech are 1.5mm thick. 

Note that if you want a reverse grad ND, HiTech is your only option outside of Singh-Ray.


----------



## gferdinandsen (Aug 22, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> I have not used HiTech, but the Lee filters are reportedly better. The Lee are 2mm thick, the HiTech are 1.5mm thick.
> 
> Note that if you want a reverse grad ND, HiTech is your only option outside of Singh-Ray.



I am really looking for something betwixt ND.9 and ND3, Lee does not have any offerings in that range. A 1.8 would be perfect (I just sold by ND1.8 B+W since I upgraded to the 24-70 MkII and it takes a larger filter diameter)


----------

